# Carolina Cast Pro at the 2017 ICRBE in Winston Salem!!



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Stop by the CCP booth this weekend at the ICRBE. There will be sales on Akios and Truth reels as well as discounts on CPS rods and blanks. Come see us!!

Tommy


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Good luck at the show. Wish I could stop by. When you get a chance, check your PM's.


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

Tommy: It was great to see you and the CCP crowd at the ICRBE. Thanks for the blank (8' trout). I am really looking forward to building a rod from it. Tom


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Tommy: Great to meet you at the show. My son thought you and your pictures were awesome. I got my reel respooled and will be heading to the field this weekend to give it a throw.


----------

